# Female training. what do do in the gym? New to this



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello,

Starting Gym on Thursday its a new gym called 'pure gym' Ive never been to a gym before.. what will i do when i get there? im going to gym for weight loss & to train every part of my body .

what days should i do what ect?

and what kind of exercises target which part of body Im clueless. :confused1:

Thankyou


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Did they not offer u an induction when u joined?


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Did they not offer u an induction when u joined?


Unfortunately no, it does not open till Thursday and you have to book your space online for an induction.. And there all taken :S , I just don't want to go and stand there not having a clue


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Miss dee said:


> Unfortunately no, it does not open till Thursday and you have to book your space online for an induction.. And there all taken :S , I just don't want to go and stand there not having a clue


Hi and welcome to the forum 

You really shouldn't use the equipment without an induction if you've never been to a gym before. My gym wouldn't let me anywhere near the weights until I'd had a full induction and I thought that was the case with all gyms?


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> You really shouldn't use the equipment without an induction if you've never been to a gym before. My gym wouldn't let me anywhere near the weights until I'd had a full induction and I thought that was the case with all gyms?


If that's the case they'll have to show me when I go surely?


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

not all gyms do inductions and things this gym is the new type of gym popping up everywhere 24hrs day open just get a code to put in turnstyle and can be unmanned for long periods of time only trainers there on peak time i believe they can use the gym to get cleints in return for time spent manning it one thing they work out dirt cheap with no contract

so you really are just left to work it out for yourself unless you pay for personal trainer

my partner uses a gym like this it has lots of machines but not great deal in free wieghts i belve they cant have to heavy due to it being unmanned

how many times a week will you be attending the gym and how long will you have and maybe someone could point you in direction of workout plan

the matrix type machines in gym are the same in all these type of gyms


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

saying that just read through website of the one gatehead witch i think is tyne and wear and it says half way down

*Members receive a free exercise induction and access to a dedicated member's area on the website complete with online training and nutritional advice, and a personal training service is also available*.

so should have induction at least

also they have a video of how to use everything they have on there site under equipment section if newbie may be worth a look


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

@Miss dee give us some clue as to the shape you're in now and what you're trying to achieve and someone might be able to offer some advice.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Miss dee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Starting Gym on Thursday its a new gym called 'pure gym' Ive never been to a gym before.. what will i do when i get there? im going to gym for weight loss & to train every part of my body .
> 
> ...


the best thing to do is wear very few clothes, the last thing you want to do is become sweaty and clammy with a red face, the next thing to do is take a few pics of yourself and post them here so we can comment on what areas you need to work on.


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

this is me, (them are shorts not knickers:mellow: haha ) i took these at the start of the week.. i am out of shape and over weight for my height, im 19 years. At the beginning of the week i weighed 11stone 6 1/2.. i will take my next weighing on Sunday morning.

@Raw meat 1984 @2004mark

i am eating 5-6 times during the day and drinking plenty of water.

im having

9.00am Porridge with mashed up banana (breakfast)

10.30am fruit (snack)

12pm salad, cut up chicken breast, beetroot, lettuce, cucumber (lunch)

2.30pm fruit (snack)

5.00pm chicken breast , broccoli , mashed sweet potatoe(dinner)

08.00pm strawberries and natural yoghurt(snack)

this is ruffley what Ive been eating like since Monday .. again i am new to this ive looked most of it up on internet... but when i start the gym im gonnah swap some of my snacks to protein drinks? is that right


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Miss dee said:


> View attachment 136320
> View attachment 136321
> View attachment 136322
> 
> ...


at this stage I would stick to this diet and dont have any protein shakes just yet.

are you looking to just tone up and lose some body fat?


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

@Raw meat 1984

ok. Yes im looking to lose body fat and tone up but really tone up,

i want to gain muscle strength too so in the ideal world i want to be toned like a fitness model that kind off look.

i am realistic and know its not going to happen straight away it will take time


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

@andyebs im looking to go every night after work(mon-fri) including sat mornings? or is this too much


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

i wouldnt say that was too much when trying to lose and tone up if was me id have weekends off the rest may be something to look forward to as this will be first time in gym at start may be taxing and get tired

say if was to do hour each time i would do full body workout mon-wed-friday with light cardio aswell 40mins workout 20mins cardio and then tue-thrs just do cardio

im not expert and may be other people would be better advice but as long as stick to diet and do something in gym you will lose and tone

this type gym my suit you as starter as looks like has many weight machines as at first you may not want to go into free weight area


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

First thing you need to understand is there is no such thing as 'toning'. You can control two variables, muscle and fat, that's it. A 'toned' look is just a average amount of muscle with a slightly below average amount of bodyfat.

So first thing you need to concentrate on is lowering your bodyfat. First step would be to read this post over and over until you understand it: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html any questions just ask.

Next thing is to monitor what your eating to try to hit the targets you set from the post above. Have a go playing around with myfitnesspal.com for logging your diet (they also do an app). Carbs, Fats, Protein along with over all calories are really the only ones you need to monitor to start with... so forget about the other stats it shows (you can hide them in the settings).

With regards to training, you again want it to concentrate on fat loss, so that will be a mixture of higher rep compound movements (big multi joint movements) and cardio.

The sort of exercises you probably want to look at are:

Squats (or the leg press machine if no rack available)

Lunges (bodyweight at the start and then holding dumbbells as you get more comfortable)

Lat pull down (or pull ups when you get stronger)

Deadlift (if there is anyone available to advise you on this as it)

Standing shoulder press

Singe arm bent over dumbbell rows

Maybe some sort of chest press or even press ups

Power cleans would be a great exercise to do as well if you felt comfortable. But this is even more technical than deadlift, so it's best to get someone to show you if poss.

You want to be keeping reps on or above 12 and limit rest periods between sets.

So splitting the above into 2 workouts you could maybe do:

*Workout A*

Squats - 4 x 12

Lat pull down - 4 x 12

Standing shoulder press - 4 x 12

Singe arm bent over dumbbell rows - 4 x 12

*Workout B*

Deadlift - 4 x 12

Lunges - 4 x 12

press ups - 4 sets to failure

ham curls - 4 x 12 (just to even it up)

You want to feel out of breath, uncomfortable and sweaty doing these... remember, fat loss is your goal so treat it almost as cardio. Keep rests between sets to around 60 seconds and it shouldn't take you anymore than 35 minutes or so.

Cardio can be steady state i.e. a steady pace for 20-50 minutes at a comfortable heart rate, or hiit (high-intensity interval training) i.e. flat out for 30 second and slow for 15 seconds for a total of 15 minutes.

It might be best to start with a few weeks of steady state to build your fitness up than then have a try at hiit.

You can really use any cardio machine you like, rower, stepper, treadmill, cross trainer, bikes are the most common ones. Give them a try and see what you prefer.

You can either do a cardio session at the end of your weights or do them on separate days. Maybe to start with to break yourself in you could do:

*Week 1*

Workout A

Steady state cardio

Workout B

*Week 2*

Steady state cardio

Workout A

Steady state cardio

then repeat

If they do any high intensity classes like circuit training or boxercise that should also be ideal.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello and welcome ....good luck with the goals :thumbup1:


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi, and welcome.

Firstly, well done for putting pics up ( nothing pervy).

If your just starting out I wouldn't worry too much about protein shakes, etc. your body will change quite quickly with just a few weeks of healthy eating and exercise.

Then when you've got used to it you can start putting an eating/exercise plan together.

But for now just enjoy it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stronglifts 5x5 3x week

45 mins cardio 3x week on non training days .

Hire a pt .


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Miss dee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Starting Gym on Thursday its a new gym called 'pure gym' Ive never been to a gym before.. what will i do when i get there? im going to gym for weight loss & to train every part of my body .
> 
> ...


Welcome girl!

Good luck and take onboard all the help 

Eat clean - little and often.

Train your **** off!

You will see good results!


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

@2004mark Thankyou for this very much appreciated, it will come in very handy:thumb: @Mez thankyou, i will be posting pics each month of my progress, i also have them on my bedroom door at home for motivation @SCOOT123 HI, & thanks i plan too

and thanks to everyone else ill keep everyone posted


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

2004mark said:


> First thing you need to understand is there is no such thing as 'toning'. You can control two variables, muscle and fat, that's it. A 'toned' look is just a average amount of muscle with a slightly below average amount of bodyfat.
> 
> So first thing you need to concentrate on is lowering your bodyfat. First step would be to read this post over and over until you understand it: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html any questions just ask.
> 
> ...


I think this is great advice


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Miss dee said:


> If that's the case they'll have to show me when I go surely?


Sorry hon only just seen this, I'm not getting notifications in my phone for some reason. Hopefully somebody showed you how to use everything safely.

How did you get on?


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

@[email protected] yes i went they showed me what to do ect.. i lost 2 lbs this week feeling much healthier and fitter cant wait to take my next months progress pic already haha x


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Miss dee said:


> @[email protected] yes i went they showed me what to do ect.. i lost 2 lbs this week feeling much healthier and fitter cant wait to take my next months progress pic already haha x


Fantastic! Well done and keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Go to journals section and read some of the women's journals in there (not mine if you want to actually see any training lol :lol: ) Yummymummy has a good journal and is makig excellent progress, Flubs is a nutter and will make you feel tired just reading it, I don't read the other journals as much as I should but go and have a poke about, see what everyone else is doing


----------

